# Transmission solenoid



## Devilz (May 16, 2012)

Alright, as mentioned all over the web about 2010-2011 cruze transmission problem; unfortunately I am one of them who is also suffering due to this; does replacing *transmission solenoid *solve the issue with transmission or not?

Does anyone know part number for it as really I don't want to spend £4k to replace transmission (well thats what stealers say). I am only 127 miles out of warranty and they won't do it. So annoyed with the cruze rite now


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

What transmission is in it? Is it the 6T40 or another transmission?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

I believe it is the whole solenoid body assembly that was redesigned and incorporated into the mid-2012 model year Cruzes, ie: the same 6T40 transmission, but with a totally different solenoid body assembly(*) inside the transmission housing.

(*) and different software programming!


----------



## Devilz (May 16, 2012)

sciphi said:


> What transmission is in it? Is it the 6T40 or another transmission?


I am not sure what transmission is in it? Where to look at to find out???


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Devilz said:


> I am not sure what transmission is in it? Where to look at to find out???


Contact your dealer give them the last 8 of your vin they will tell you or there might be someone on here that might can look it up.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

If the build label inide his glove box contains the RPO code *MH8*, it's a *6T40* automatic transmission, same as used in the North American Cruzes.


----------



## Devilz (May 16, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> If the build label inide his glove box contains the RPO code *MH8*, it's a *6T40* automatic transmission, same as used in the North American Cruzes.


Mine is manual gearbox


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Devilz said:


> Mine is *manual* gearbox


Then, possibly is it a SYNCHRO and not a SOLENOID that you're describing?

The GM Powertrain website lists five different RPO-codes for 5-speed manual (diesel) transmissions:

M25
MDG
M7Q
MKG
MEM

Is one of these shown in the glovebox label?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Manual transmissions do not have solenoids, unless it's a Corvette's computerized skip-shift solenoid. They have synchronizers, which are liable to wear out over time. 

How many gears does it have? Is it a 5 or 6-speed manual transmission? Either way, a fluid change to get out the wear material circulating in the transmission is the first and cheapest thing to try.


----------

